# Watery diarrhea in pigeon



## katiekatie (Jul 1, 2003)

I found a very large white pigeon a few years back and recently she is acting sick, with very watery diarrhea. What is wrong and what do I do?


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

How long has she had this for?
What color is it?

Does it smell bad?

Is it a lot of water with a solid worm in it? 

Is it foamy?

You said you have had the pigeon for years...is that right or did you mean days?

For the time being keep her warm and quiet with fresh water available.

Cynthia
Cynthia


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Sorry, I have read back on your previous posts and gather years is right! Have you taken in any new pigeons recently? Is it really a lot of water? (That could be diabetes).

Cynthia


----------



## katiekatie (Jul 1, 2003)

I checked yesterday on symptoms and causes and the closest appears to me salmonella. Except for medications you can only get from a vet what do you recommend? I found her when she was a baby in Manhattan. I have about 25 pigeons rescued off the streets of New York, all with different problems, like no feet, Newcastle disease residuals. I have a pigeon who had Newcastle disease that we found about 20 years back. He is still going strong. They have a room in my apartment and all have a cage, usually two per, and they are cleaned twice a day. Some I have no idea what is wrong, but they are very happy to have a home. Someday I will win the Lotto and get a house and they will have their own special place, but in the meantime, we are all getting older together. I go through more than 50 pounds of pigeon food a day for the guys outside and between my dogs and cats, they keep me poor, but I love all of them twice as much and then some.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hello,

The treatment for Salmonella is baytril, you can get that on line.

Please check your e-mail.

Cynthia


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2003)

Slightly off the immediate topic, but did you have the little guy with Newcastle when he was suffering from that? And what were his symptoms, etc. I'm asking because the Paramyxovirus that I suspect mine has is a fairly close derivative (as I understand it) of Newcastle Disease. And I'm alays trying to get as much info as possible about what I'm dealing with here.

Thanks,
Stacey


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

How is the sick pigeon today? Does he share a cage with other pigeons? If so, how many?

Cynthia


----------



## katiekatie (Jul 1, 2003)

To one message, she shares a cage with another pigeon who adores her. At one point in the summer we let him go to make it on his own, and he just about flew back in the window after one day out, got back with his girl and tells her all the time, literally, if you listen, "I love you." He says it over and over again so that now she tell him to give her a break. 

We have a few pigeons with Newcastle. My twenty year old we found outside in front of our place half dead. I hand fed him for a long period of time and we never thought he would make it. He never flies, if he falls over in a particular way, he can't get aright, he spins sometimes and more often than not has his head at an angle. We call him Teenager, which is its own story. He is getting to be the oldest Teenager in town. Another we have had been seriously pecked so that his head was an open wound, but believe it or not, he survived. We have had him probably a couple of years less than Teenager. Some are less symptomatic, but we probably have about 7. People have told us we should euthanize them and they do that kind of thing, but my birds may have problems but they survive very nicely and enjoy their life as they adjust to their disabilities.


----------

